# The Importance of Staying with your Kayak.



## gonetroppo

Had a real eye-opener moment on the water the other day that served as a timely reminder of just how important staying with your your kayak is. 
I went out for a paddle in the sea kayak, in about 15-25kt for a bit of confidence building in choppy seas and to have a play in the surf. After a while my paddle tether broke but I kept going after tying a fairly botchy knot as a quick fix. 
So I ended up rolling over and having to pull out, and when I came up I was still right next to the kayak, so I grabbed it, and then noticed my paddle just out of reach only 1m away, looks like my knot failed! I let go of the kayak, in one quick stroke had the paddle and turned to do a quick few kicks back to the kayak. Well there was no way I was going to catch the kayak, sitting there only 2m away just out of reach. Within 30 seconds it was over 10m away and I was already buggered from swimming as hard as I possibly could to try and catch it.

I was up shitters creek with a paddle, but no kayak! A far worse situation than the original analogy suggests let me tell you. Luckily I had a mate with me. 
I paddle alone a fair bit, and when I was bobbing there for the few minutes while my mate chased down my yak, I realised just how bad this situation could have got had I been solo and a few km offshore.

I always do check, but now I'm going to triple check that my PLB is tucked away in its pouch in my life jacket, I've got a full water bladder, have some sort of signaling device in the pouch, a sound paddle leash, and remember never to let go of the lifeline that is my kayak.


----------



## dru

Scarey. It really doesn't need to be a lot of wind and even Keren Perkins is not going to chase down a kayak. Remember we are clothed and with PFD.

I take a second paddle. A two piece Greenland fits easy on most decks and with a Stealth a single piece will fit inside the rod chute. Wouldn't be hard for a DIY to build one of these.

http://www.mitchellpaddles.com/paddles/kt/horizon.html


----------



## Zonbie

Thanks for sharing GT.

I have a PFD with all the gear you mentioned. It also has a slot in the back for a water bladder thingy, though till I read your story, I have never been arsed to buy the bladder bit.

Gettin' one now.

Your experience is well written. Thank-you.


----------



## laneends

At least if you do have to leave the yak in an emergency it would be wise to hang on to a leash/rope or drop in a drift chute.

I worry about this down in Vic as hyperthermia would make short work of you even with an EPLB.


----------



## kayakone

GT

5 - 6 mm bungy will never break. I suggest you use this for your paddles leash, to a point on the kayak that cannot break. The best knot at the kayak end is a half hitched locked bowline, which should have large mudguard washers under it to make it fail-safe under any load. I will post a photo of the leash to paddle knot tomorrow, which can be released one handed.

Cheers


----------



## Geoffw

A good tale to tell. Its one of those things that we like to think won't happen to me but your experience speaks volumes. The yak is your lifeline. It makes mr think. Thanks


----------



## Zed

I'll just stick this here.
Go down w/ the ship!


----------



## Barrabundy

theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com  theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com


----------



## Zed

Hopefully Sarah is his sister.


----------



## Barrabundy

theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com theyakshed.com


----------



## Guest

kayakone said:


> GT
> 
> 5 - 6 mm bungy will never break. I suggest you use this for your paddles leash, to a point on the kayak that cannot break. The best knot at the kayak end is a half hitched locked bowline, which should have large mudguard washers under it to make it fail-safe under any load. I will post a photo of the leash to paddle knot tomorrow, which can be released one handed.
> 
> Cheers


Mate I would be keen to sus this out , I have a leash from bcf that broke in the surf

I have lost my kayak a few times and don't enjoy loosing it very much


----------



## Zonbie

KingCobe said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> GT
> 
> 5 - 6 mm bungy will never break. I suggest you use this for your paddles leash, to a point on the kayak that cannot break. The best knot at the kayak end is a half hitched locked bowline, which should have large mudguard washers under it to make it fail-safe under any load. I will post a photo of the leash to paddle knot tomorrow, which can be released one handed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Mate I would be keen to sus this out , I have a leash from bcf that broke in the surf
> 
> I have lost my kayak a few times and don't enjoy loosing it very much
Click to expand...

K1 I too would be keen to see more info from you t e the never break paddle leash and the way you have yours set up. I had one rip in half in the surf at Tweed heads. The yak was was gooornn, and I was there floating about with a paddle in my hand. At least it headed to the shoreline though. I paid real money for that leash too. It was a bit like a short leg rope, and the swivel fitting just ripped off the rubber.

Anyway, as I said, I too am keen to see/learn more of your set up.


----------



## redgreg

To stay with my rebuilt supa lite X in the surf I have love handles all around her ,and a 12 mm cord tied to the nose and the love handles, plus the rope is out of the way , so when we part I hold the paddle, if the surf is big the ties slaps (40lb mono) witch helps with the recoil and make her turn to face the next wave. with the paddle and rope in the surf that will hold the nose in line. And that is a lot better than the kayak on the beach and you getting nailed out the back as it is a long way home.
cheers greg


----------



## Sprocket

redgreg said:


> View attachment 1
> To stay with my rebuilt supa lite X in the surf I have love handles all around her ,and a 12 mm cord tied to the nose and the love handles, plus the rope is out of the way , so when we part I hold the paddle, if the surf is big the ties slaps (40lb mono) witch helps with the recoil and make her turn to face the next wave. with the paddle and rope in the surf that will hold the nose in line. And that is a lot better than the kayak on the beach and you getting nailed out the back as it is a long way home.
> cheers greg


Niice Mate 8)


----------



## hahn1

Bungy cords are the way to go, haven't lost a paddle for a while


----------

